# Am i the only one ?



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I do the first screw fill by hand and the just one pass with my columbia 3 inch nail spotter and it looks great , but do you guys who use the spotter do the same or you do 3 set on your screws ?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Probably ! Sooner or later you'll figure out that a 3rd coat IS needed.:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Same as u or 2 by hand! No need for the third and never had a problem:thumbup:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

I do three by hand...any less and I get pencil marks from the painter...and that's not adding any water to my mud...


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Every job I have seen done with only two coats never turns out perfect. 3 coats is what is required for a good finish. Doesn't matter if you use hot mud on the first coat and regular on the second, I can still see the screws after painting.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

One coat of hot mud by hand and 2 coats cement with the spotter. 2 coats is not enough.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

1st coat hotmud by hand, then A/P in 3" spotter, then A/P in 5.5" utility box.
If all by hand then 1st coat hot mud, then 2 coats A/P.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> 1st coat hotmud by hand, then A/P in 3" spotter, then A/P in 5.5" utility box.
> If all by hand then 1st coat hot mud, then 2 coats A/P.


Ditto for me.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

machinemud said:


> I do the first screw fill by hand and the just one pass with my columbia 3 inch nail spotter and it looks great , but do you guys who use the spotter do the same or you do 3 set on your screws ?


 
Are you finishing for texture or smooth finish ? If texture,2 is fine. For smooth finish a 3rd coat is needed.Especially now that everyone is painting with satin !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

hot mud will not stick to a screw head..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> hot mud will not stick to a screw head..


Correction Moore. Your hot mud will not stick to screw heads. We do three coats one Hot mud two A/P


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I've always done 3 coats. 
3 coats machine mud.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> hot mud will not stick to a screw head..


 a mesh tipped screwhead


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> hot mud will not stick to a screw head..


Yeah, sorry to say Moore over here thats completely unheard of.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

well.......... looks like you and vanman are the "only ones" doing 2 coats

But I'm sure your the only Habs fan on this site Machinemud:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

1 coat lite ap straight outta box. One coat lite ap like cornerbead consistency. We only 2 coat texture and spray jobs. Level 4 gets 3 level 5 gets 4


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I see alot of you use the nail spotter box. I have had issues with this before trying to use hot mud in it that it constaly needs cleaning. I have found it faster to actually do them by hand. Is there a way to get it done a little better with hot mud.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we dont use hotmud on screws because our hot mud swells and you get a lil bump after mud dries:yes:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya I do some voulinteer work. And we hang and finish and entire building in 3 days. So we use alot of hot mud. And about 30 voulnteers for finishing. And it still looks Great when we are done.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> hot mud will not stick to a screw head..


 I should correct myself...OUR hot mud doesn't seem to stick to any metal that well...so I don't trust it for screws.
I go 4-5 coats..first 2 straight out the bucket 3rd thin then light sand with sponge 4th wipe on wipe off 5th [flip screws] if needed would be nice if the hangers could remove that dimpler from the nose of there screw gun:whistling2:Or just slow the f down...when I screw a board off I do not run the gun at weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...That's where the dimples come from!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> hot mud will not stick to a screw head..


I should correct myself...OUR hot mud doesn't seem to stick to any metal that well...so I don't trust it for screws.
I go 4-5 coats..first 2 straight out the bucket 3rd thin then light sand with sponge 4th wipe on wipe off 5th [flip screws] if needed would be nice if the hangers could remove that dimpler from the nose of there screw gun:whistling2:Or just slow the f down...when I screw a board off I do not run the gun at weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...That's where the dimples come from!!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

getplastered said:


> I do three by hand...any less and I get pencil marks from the painter...and that's not adding any water to my mud...


 Painters have a Great location to Break off pencils,,
I only run 2 by hand ,,, but I hand texture finish as well.


----------

